# Making Parasite of Mortrex, ideas are welcome!



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, I just got the new Tyranid Codex yesterday and after reading it, it's almost a necessity to have the Parasite of Mortrex (now abbreviated as PoM). 

All I know is that it's roughly the size of a 'Nid Warrior, and has RC. I'm thinking of using a Warrior torso for the body, a Gargoyle head, greenstuff a tail with a Carni spike on the end, and greenstuff the legs to be "Gargoyly".

Problem is, what wings can I use? I don't want to buy the FW ones, and I just don't know where to start looking.

Thanks,
DestroyerHive


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Old metal gargoyle wings, or new plastic gargoyle wings might work well. Save you the trouble of a direct order, too, as one or both of these should be in-store.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> Old metal gargoyle wings, or new plastic gargoyle wings might work well. Save you the trouble of a direct order, too, as one or both of these should be in-store.


I was talking to a guy just today who was going to do a Parasite conversion. He mentioned that the old metal gargoyle wings were a better option than the new plastic ones, something about the size and shape of them.

That said, other good options include Dark Pegasi wings and Balrog wings (both of which you can order individually from GW).


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Is the PoM an upgrade to a gargoyles unit?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The Parasite is an individual elites choice, IIRC. And having used the metal gargoyle wings for several chaos conversions, I have to say I like them far more than the new plastic wings in appearance and shape, but the new gargoyle box is a steal if you will be putting wings on multiple models *COUGH* Raptors *COUGH* in order to spare yourself, say, the trouble of terrible metal models that fall down and fall apart. 

The plastic gargoyle wings look to be smaller, have holes in them, and be less triangular than the previous ones. Also, I don't know for sure, but it looks to me like the actual joining piece on the plastic ones is harder to mate to a different model, but then again being plastic that is very easy to fix...


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

shame they made its only picture hard to tell how tall he is because he blocks the whole picture and the back ground it blurry with people dying

but from what i can tell its a winged ripper the size of a warrior with a needle on the tail

also cudos on taking it its cheaper then a naked tyrant and its pretty useful


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Played against a proxy version today and I have to say I think it is relatively rubbish. Easy to ID, few wounds and its abilities are pretty iffy. We were only playing 500pts so my opponent didnt have any goyles to hide him in (which I think totally necessary) but even then if they charge a unit like marines he'll only average 1.1 kills inflicted (so an average of a mighty 1.3 ripper swarms a turn).

But anyway... bias aside. The new goyle wings arent going to work for conversions. They are like a bat's: almost continuous from one side to the other, meaning that theyy'll be a nightmare to seperate form the model and will probably look very smalll when you have. The old golye wings would work better and are a dream to put on almost anything, although you would want something slightly bigger if using a warrior body.. I dont really know many of the alternatives for that but could a terradon's wings be any use?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I got an idea.

@Flankman: It says how tall he is in the description.

@Tim/Steve: Yeah, he'll die pretty quickly, so I'm putting him in with 12 Goyles, although I'm not particularly fond of the "no gun" idea.

@killmaimburn: I find the plastic wings are much more realistic, but not good for conversions due to their largness.

I'm going to be using a metal Ravenor body, cut off the tail. I'll cut the carapace shorter on the head, and greenstuff some spikes. I'll greenstuff the tail on and use either metal Goyle wings or VC wings.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

A Ravenor body, I never thought of that, I was trying to use a warrior body for my conversion... I will have to have to have a look @ that option when I get home tonight. Thanks for that 
POM is a HQ choice though not an Elite from what I recall. 
I only think I will play mine for fun games, just to see the looks on there faces when I start dropping down Bases all over the place 

I am using some old dragon wings for mine from a Reaper miniature that I use to use for D&D, seems to be a nice size and wing structure.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Please excuse this very late post, but I currently finished painting my beloved Bread (poM bread) So I'll post some pics in another thread. Hope you like!


----------

